# Laser Ligamentoplasty



## 3Cutekids (May 18, 2010)

Provider performed laser ligamentoplasty of triangular fibrocartilage complex and scapholunate right wrist. Services were billed under codes 29846 for arthroscopy and 25999 for the use of the laser.  Provider states that there is no code for the use of a laser. Is anyone familiar with this procedure and can offer some coding assistance on the CPT codes that should be used?


----------

